# The auld farm implement thread



## Seahorse (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm always amazed at the amount of old farming bits and bobs that are seemingly littering the countryside. Some of it wouldn't look out of place in a museum.

Here's some of the results of this morning's wanderings.




















































Feel free to add your own.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 11, 2009)

excellent, Seahorse,pic 3 is troubling me ( il get it in the end!) pic 4 is something made by Bentalls of Heybridge, Essex,I have a corn mill made by them in bits under the bench in me workshop


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, brilliant! What _is_ that machine in pic 3? It's so quirky and mad-scientist-looking in that decrepit state. Love it! 
Excellent pics and good stuff.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got a family friend that has an old style plough in their back garden.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Apr 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, brilliant! What _is_ that machine in pic 3? It's so quirky and mad-scientist-looking in that decrepit state. Love it!
> Excellent pics and good stuff.



I thought it was a posh mangle.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, brilliant! What _is_ that machine in pic 3? It's so quirky and mad-scientist-looking in that decrepit state. Love it!
> Excellent pics and good stuff.



This is a very interesting thread. It looks like some sort or Thresher to me , but I may be wrong. It certainly is archaic to say the least. Nice to see though. Makes me want to have a field walk and see what I can find


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, brilliant! What _is_ that machine in pic 3? It's so quirky and mad-scientist-looking in that decrepit state. Love it!
> Excellent pics and good stuff.



Is this view of any help? I must admit to being baffled too.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

[


Seahorse said:


> Feel free to add your own.



Ooh, only just noticed your invitation to add. I've got loads!!! 
I'll sort out a couple of the best later on. ..
...I hear voices from the bottom of the fridge right now...it's the beer calling!


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> ...I hear voices from the bottom of the fridge right now...it's the beer calling!



Sounds like a plan to me. Hmm, the Guinness looks a cheeky little number. I think I'll risk it.


----------



## RichardB (Apr 11, 2009)

Cheap red wine here.

Here is an implement from one of the Glenfarg tunnels.


----------



## herts digger (Apr 11, 2009)

*Beer*



Foxylady said:


> [
> 
> Ooh, only just noticed your invitation to add. I've got loads!!!
> I'll sort out a couple of the best later on. ..
> ...I hear voices from the bottom of the fridge right now...it's the beer calling!



Hey Foxy,I thought you were only supposed to hear voices AFTER drinking,or you could turn the volume down on your fridge,cheers me dear!


----------



## herts digger (Apr 11, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Is this view of any help? I must admit to being baffled too.



Hi seahorse,I don't suppose you noticed any names moulded onto the iron wheels or any other metal part,I thought I was pretty well up on old farm machinery,but it has got me puzzled,I spoke to ricasso this evening and we wondered if it is some sort of carding machine,its the spikes on the drum that gave us this idea,a great find,weel done.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 11, 2009)

Great thread! I know Sausage will love this thread and I think he has a pic of a lovely rusty turnip chopping machine somewhere. I will ask him to find it


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed your guinness and wine, guys.  
The beer's going down a treat but I got bored with the film, so here are some piccies.

From Whitford Farm.






And from a farm graveyard at Colyford.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 11, 2009)

Having seen the second pic im wondering if it could have been for prepping sheaves of straw for thatching?
is there a history of thatched cottages there, or is there or has there been a history of arable farming,im thinking along the lines of thatched ricks.


----------



## james.s (Apr 11, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Is this view of any help? I must admit to being baffled too.




Seems to be a biscuit/root grinder for preparing cattle feed. I've seen a similar contraption before.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya Foxy, some nice pics mate, it never fails to amaze me that farmers always plead poverty and then leave thousands of pounds worth of kit out to rust away!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Hiya Foxy, some nice pics mate, it never fails to amaze me that farmers always plead poverty and then leave thousands of pounds worth of kit out to rust away!



Cheers, ric. Yeah, that's the funny thing, as at the 'graveyard' it was all old stuff and I thought it had just been abandoned, but when I went back again, new machinery had been added to it! 
There's a gorgeous old tractor there just rusting away to nothing and a horse box too!


----------



## ricasso (Apr 11, 2009)

james.s said:


> Seems to be a biscuit/root grinder for preparing cattle feed. I've seen a similar contraption before.



theres something missing somewhere,too many pulleys for a simple root chopper/cake breaker, cant quite put me finger on it, the framework looks like the old corn dresser i used to have but as I said to Herts digger, its never had any kind of cladding on it by the looks of it?


----------



## ricasso (Apr 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers, ric. Yeah, that's the funny thing, as at the 'graveyard' it was all old stuff and I thought it had just been abandoned, but when I went back again, new machinery had been added to it!
> There's a gorgeous old tractor there just rusting away to nothing and a horse box too!



Gorgeous old tractor! any pics !!!!


----------



## herts digger (Apr 11, 2009)

*Tractor*



Foxylady said:


> Cheers, ric. Yeah, that's the funny thing, as at the 'graveyard' it was all old stuff and I thought it had just been abandoned, but when I went back again, new machinery had been added to it!
> There's a gorgeous old tractor there just rusting away to nothing and a horse box too!



Hey Foxy dont get any ideas,you havn't got enough room on your balcony for another tractor.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2009)

Y'ere tis!


----------



## ricasso (Apr 11, 2009)

wonderful!!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Y'ere tis!



I quite like Tractors!. nice one foxy, I will just grab my Anorak and tell you that is or was a Massey Ferguson 135 built between 1965 to 1979ish.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2009)

herts digger said:


> Hi seahorse,I don't suppose you noticed any names moulded onto the iron wheels or any other metal part,I thought I was pretty well up on old farm machinery,but it has got me puzzled,I spoke to ricasso this evening and we wondered if it is some sort of carding machine,its the spikes on the drum that gave us this idea,a great find,weel done.



The only names I could see is the one on the funnel type article in pic 4. Not sure if it actually had anything to do with it, but as it was leaning up against the machine, it probably was. Maybe.


----------



## Labb (Apr 12, 2009)

*Excellent pictures*

O hope to be able to take some simular piuctures, but I have no idea where to look.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> There's a gorgeous old tractor there just rusting away to nothing and a horse box too!



What make is the horse box? Is it in reasonable nick???


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> What make is the horse box? Is it in reasonable nick???



Lol. No idea, but here's a pic of it.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> ...I will just grab my Anorak and tell you that is or was a Massey Ferguson 135 built between 1965 to 1979ish.



Ah, cheers for that, Black. I couldn't remember if I'd seen the make or not...and if I had, I couldn't remember it!!! 
'Ee do look like a Massey Ferguson. Got that look about 'im. I wouldn't have had a clue on the date though!


----------



## ricasso (Apr 12, 2009)

Found this in the corner of me garden


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

herts digger said:


> Hey Foxy dont get any ideas,you havn't got enough room on your balcony for another tractor.



LOL. Only just noticed this reply!
No, tis true...I've got to find room for some free-range chucks yet!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

ricasso said:


>



That's great! What is it?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Labbegutt said:


> O hope to be able to take some simular piuctures, but I have no idea where to look.



Why not try around Halvergate Marshes.


----------



## Labb (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Why not try around Halvergate Marshes.



Thank you. It is not fare away. Just waiting for the sun (and hope that the nettles will not grow too much)


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I f you go to the far end of the Acle Straight just before the Roundabout. Park up in the Layby cross the Marsh and the Railway line, there is an old Claas Combine that has been sat in the field for over 20 years. Hope that helps Lab.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 12, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That's great! What is it?



Lister CS (cold start) 5 hp diesel engine,approx 1940s, in need of a new head gasket!


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I f you go to the far end of the Acle Straight just before the Roundabout. Park up in the Layby cross the Marsh and the Railway line, there is an old Claas Combine that has been sat in the field for over 20 years. Hope that helps Lab.



I used to live not far from the Claas factory. The trains used to pass our flat loaded up with tractors and combines. Miles and miles of flatbeds with green machinery.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah thats the machinery Seahorse.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ah, cheers for that, Black. I couldn't remember if I'd seen the make or not...and if I had, I couldn't remember it!!!
> 'Ee do look like a Massey Ferguson. Got that look about 'im. I wouldn't have had a clue on the date though!



Oi moight live ina town my gal, but I traned as a Horticulturalist at College for three years and passed my Tractor Driving test when I was 17. We had a 135 at College. OOOARR!!!


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Yeah thats the machinery Seahorse.




And here's where it's made. 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...61761,8.210886&spn=0.003365,0.009613&t=h&z=17


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> And here's where it's made.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...61761,8.210886&spn=0.003365,0.009613&t=h&z=17



Jesus Seahorse that is a massive Plant!


----------



## herts digger (Apr 12, 2009)

*Lister*



ricasso said:


> Lister CS (cold start) 5 hp diesel engine,approx 1940s, in need of a new head gasket!



Get it sorted boy,I want to hear it running again,and I bet you still havn't put a cover on it.


----------



## herts digger (Apr 12, 2009)

*Hens*




Foxylady said:


> LOL. Only just noticed this reply!
> No, tis true...I've got to find room for some free-range chucks yet!



And I thought foxes and chickens were not supposed to go together,in the mean time,some free range eegs should be winging their way to you soon.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

herts digger said:


> And I thought foxes and chickens were not supposed to go together,in the mean time,some free range eegs should be winging their way to you soon.



Foxes love chickens!!! 
Cheers m'dear...much appreciated.


----------



## shatters (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't know how old these are, just saw them in a field.

















Phil


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 14, 2009)

Ya beauty!! How cool are they???? Just luvin them.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 14, 2009)

shatters said:


> Don't know how old these are, just saw them in a field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is pic 3 an Acrobat?


----------



## ricasso (Apr 14, 2009)

pic three is a Hay Tedder, Shucky.


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 14, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That's great! What is it?


Stationary engine aka a spit bang!


----------



## ricasso (Apr 14, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Stationary engine aka a spit bang!



or as me old man used to call 'em, Galloping Standstills !


----------



## shatters (Apr 14, 2009)

ricasso said:


> pic three is a Hay Tedder, Shucky.



Thanks for answering that Ricasso, I hadn't go a clue 

Phil


----------



## ricasso (Apr 14, 2009)

shatters said:


> Thanks for answering that Ricasso, I hadn't go a clue
> 
> Phil



no probs mate, its used to turn the cut hay in the fields to dry it evenly before baling ( a mine of useless information!)


----------



## shatters (Apr 14, 2009)

ricasso said:


> no probs mate, its used to turn the cut hay in the fields to dry it evenly before baling ( a mine of useless information!)



Any idea what the first one on the same post is ?

Phil


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 14, 2009)

ricasso said:


> no probs mate, its used to turn the cut hay in the fields to dry it evenly before baling ( a mine of useless information!)



Its called an Acrobat.


----------



## ricasso (Apr 14, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Its called an Acrobat.



its a Tedder!!! depends where you come from I suppose


----------



## ricasso (Apr 14, 2009)

shatters said:


> Any idea what the first one on the same post is ?
> 
> Phil



Id love to know meself, Ive a feeling its something to do with spinning potato's (lifting 'em)


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 14, 2009)

ricasso said:


> its a Tedder!!! depends where you come from I suppose



Ha Ha Ric! you west country boys make me die!, Isnt it funny how the regional name is different depending on where you live! Over here it is an Acrobat but it does exactly as you said! Turns the Hay over to dry on the other side!


----------



## ricasso (Apr 14, 2009)

not west country originally,hertfordshire born and bred, tedding=turning


----------



## shatters (Apr 14, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Id love to know meself, Ive a feeling its something to do with spinning potato's (lifting 'em)



This may help, originally these would have run the full length across the arms






Phil


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 14, 2009)

ricasso said:


> not west country originally,hertfordshire born and bred, tedding=turning



Ah o.K I stand corrected mate!


----------



## shatters (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's some more from todays travels 
































Just saw this and thought Loch Ness monster 






Phil


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2009)

shatters said:


> Just saw this and thought Loch Ness monster




Heeheehee...love it! 
Some great bits of machinery there Phil. I recognise some of them but can I remember their names? Not a chance!!! 
...it's a, um...oh, that one's a...mmm...


----------



## shatters (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers Foxy, haven't got a clue what anything is or how old it is.

Phil


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 20, 2009)

this lay in a shed for about 20 years untill i pulled it out....






and painted it 

plenty of impliments around the yard and loads in the local area


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2009)

Mr Sam said:


> ...this lay in a shed for about 20 years untill i pulled it out....
> 
> and painted it



Brilliant!


----------



## ricasso (Apr 20, 2009)

found these in a barn on the place we were working at recently, a pair of corn crushers, the green one is a Bentall,from Essex


----------



## Mr Sam (Apr 20, 2009)

whats the boat


----------



## hoot37 (Apr 25, 2009)

good photos you have all posted hope you dont mind if i add some feel free to delete


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 25, 2009)

Near Ludham Airfield at the bottom of the Firing Butt......





Not sure what it is ... It looks like a Harrow of some sort?


----------



## ricasso (Apr 25, 2009)

Sam, absolutely no idea mate, sorry,just some sort of dinghy? 

Hoot, love the old ruston hornsby,could listen to that all day!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2009)

Ooh, here's a couple from RAF Culmhead today...um, yesterday...no idea myself, but the first one initiated a big discussion between BattleHQ, Ricasso and Ricasso's son, Billy. Me, I was battling with the horrendous wind and wayward hair getting in front of my camera, so I didn't take much notice.


----------



## Ditch (Apr 27, 2009)

*On The Side ....?*

 Hullo, peeps. This is me, look; http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=110088#post110088 Just made my more general introductions.

Only This thread caught my eye earlier. I'm gagging to show ye some of the stuff I see. But, I'm in Eire 

Would? _Could_ ye accept me? I'm ex pat, see? So, having been here just the few years, I'm still seeing things almost as you would, on a holiday here. I have stuff in my own hedges ~ put there to block holes! ~ that'd give ye a buzz. I've so often wanted to share these things.

But, if I have to put my stuff under " Foreign ", will ye see it? If not? Your loss, rather than mine. I've been in Foreign al lot today. Some fantastic stuff in there too. Just trying to find my feet in a brand new, to me forum.

Go on. Be nice. Then I'll get all enthused and dash out and spend a few ton on a new camera; Just to show you buggers some of the rot and rust I see around here


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2009)

Ditch said:


> ... I have stuff in my own hedges ~ put there to block holes! ~ that'd give ye a buzz. I've so often wanted to share these things...



Well, for my part, I can't wait to see them either! 
Go on, be a devil...post 'em up!


----------



## Ditch (Apr 27, 2009)

*Fred Creamer Made This .....*

 Damned if I know what it is. But it's been in my hedge for, probably, pushing a life time now. This is the _least_ interesting looking, to my eye. I'll show what I consider the better next. Saving the best till last. Sorry if the shots aren't up to much. I'm between cameras and having to rely on my brand new phone. I haven't really got a clue what I'm doing with it! 






See how there appears to be a cart suspension in there? Not even certain it's part of the same thing?







Who was asking for name plates?  Mohill is what I call 'Town'. All two streets! It's about five or six miles from here. So these people bought local.


----------



## Ditch (Apr 27, 2009)

*Something By Bamfords .....*

 _Now_ the Dog can see the rabbit! I haven't a clue what This is. It's far bigger and more complex than at first glance. Or maybe there's two things in there? Only they do appear all joined up.


----------



## Ditch (Apr 27, 2009)

*Here's My Favourite!*

 I call this a Hay Rake.

























I'll show my more structural shots under 'Foreign'. Just figured you people would like the farm things here


----------



## shatters (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's a few from today

I wonder if the farmer was worried about it blowing away 





















Phil


----------



## shatters (Jun 3, 2009)

*A couple of disappearing tractors*

Foxy might like these, why do farmers throw nothing away ? 











Phil


----------



## apple g5 (Jun 9, 2009)

ricasso said:


> its a Tedder!!! depends where you come from I suppose



It's both. It is a Lely Acrobat, a machine used for turning (or tedding) hay, Lely were a big name in farm implements in the 60's and 70's


----------



## apple g5 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ditch said:


> I call this a Hay Rake.



Best guess for that is a steerable hoe


----------



## apple g5 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hope this helps







Run around plough






Potato ridger (gives potato fields that corrugated look)






Zig-zag harrows






PZ Zweegers Haybob (for turning or tedding hay)






Ballast roller (can be filled with ballast, normally water to increase its weight)






Overgrown is a feed wagon, mixes silage and supplements. Next to it is a Marshall? muck spreader






Forage harvester, picks up cut grass, shreds it and blows it into a trailer (for making silage)


----------



## muller (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Ditch, I've got a couple of things like that stuck in my hedge too! One is a horse-drawn mower I think. Pics of my property wouldn't look out of place in this forum 

Here's a pic of a tractor I pass every time I go to Carrick on Shannon.


----------



## Marley85 (Jul 3, 2009)

there are some great pictures there love old farm stuff.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 3, 2009)

Spotted this in a delapidated yorkshire windmill... is it a harrow?


----------



## ricasso (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks a bit like a gate hinge in the top left hand corner,if it was a harrow (I can see what you mean) I would have thought the spikes would be offset to each other,to maximise the effectiveness.


----------



## RichardB (Jul 4, 2009)

Tractor returning to nature.


----------



## Dean O (Jul 5, 2009)

muller said:


> Hey Ditch, I've got a couple of things like that stuck in my hedge too! One is a horse-drawn mower I think. Pics of my property wouldn't look out of place in this forum
> 
> Here's a pic of a tractor I pass every time I go to Carrick on Shannon.



were about is this iv never seen it on the way to Carrick.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jul 8, 2009)

nice to see pictures of that lister cs. my dad bought one last year thinking it was a cs and then 
after doing a little research on the id plate found out it was in fact a very rare lister jp1. unfortunatly it has a hole in the engine casing but can be repaired. he is probably gunna sell it coz he is in love with his common as much lister D.

here is a pic of my little toy that i rescued from a scrapyard in scotland last year. it had been sat for 15 years untouched and only took me 15 mins to get it driving around the yard.
its a little 1949 ransomes mg5 petrol/parrafin crawler






i like it so much that i decided to buy another one. its in far better condition although in an unrestored and in bits state at the moment. but because it is small it wont take long to sort out and will be plouging a feild at the great dorset steam fair at the begining of september. ive also got a set of jersey tines a plough and a hoe set for the back of this.


----------



## muller (Jul 15, 2009)

Dean O said:


> were about is this iv never seen it on the way to Carrick.



Head up the lane at the old school house across the N4 flyover at Drumsna, it's in a field on the right.

X marks the spot


----------



## ricasso (Jul 15, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> nice to see pictures of that lister cs. my dad bought one last year thinking it was a cs and then
> after doing a little research on the id plate found out it was in fact a very rare lister jp1. unfortunatly it has a hole in the engine casing but can be repaired. he is probably gunna sell it coz he is in love with his common as much lister D.
> 
> here is a pic of my little toy that i rescued from a scrapyard in scotland last year. it had been sat for 15 years untouched and only took me 15 mins to get it driving around the yard.
> ...



If your interested the lister CS is up for grabs,anyone that turns up with £50 and a large trailer can take it away.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jul 15, 2009)

unfortunatley ricasso its no good for us as they are just too big, but £50 is a good price for it.
ive got my hands full at the moment with this new crawler of mine, i picked it up this evening and ive got exactly a month before its first show, so i have my work cut out with that lol.


----------



## ricasso (Jul 16, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> unfortunatley ricasso its no good for us as they are just too big, but £50 is a good price for it.
> ive got my hands full at the moment with this new crawler of mine, i picked it up this evening and ive got exactly a month before its first show, so i have my work cut out with that lol.



Best of luck with the resto mate, I always found that bit more fun than the actual showing,apart from the satuday night in the beer tent that is !!!


----------

